# new header on TAM



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Whats up with the guy kneeling, holding on to the kid, armed wrapped around the wife , and chasing after the wife?

Why isn't the wife kneeling, holding on to the kid, have *her* arm wrapped around her husband , and chasing after her husband?

:grin2:


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

What happened to "The only constant in life is change"?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Dude... let it go.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Awesome job changing the banner, guys! :smthumbup:


----------

